# Bride's Wedding Photo List



## Laynie (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm shooting my first wedding soon. A couple days ago, the bride gave me her list of people groups to photograph. I got to wondering... How many photos do you usually take between ceremony and reception? I'm trying to estimate how long it will take, and I don't want to keep everyone there too long. Additionally, there are 4 sets of very elderly grandparents, and I don't want to wear them out. (One of them is my own grandfather who is in delicate health and has a very difficult time getting up and down, moving and walking.)

I'm making myself a chart to try to streamline the process, so I can add to and subtract from groups to get the combinations quickly rather than assemble, disassemble, and reassemble each group at random. I think it would be good to get grandparents and larger groups done first to make sure they're finished in case it gets cut short. But I could really use some input/insight. How do you make this part of the day go smoothly? And at what point do I say gently to the bride (who is really sweet, not at all bridezilla) "We need to have a second look at the list."

For those who find it helpful, the bride's list detailed 51 different groups, if I count correctly. I might have missed a couple in the initial count.


----------



## sierramister (Mar 15, 2011)

I usually have an aunt or cousin help me out, calling out names and getting people organized for formals.  I also ask the bride to put stars next to "must haves" in case we run out of time and her list seems too long. What gear are you using?


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Mar 15, 2011)

Try to have an assistant come along - that will really streamline things.  If you've really got 51 groups, you're going to need more than an hour (especially since you don't do this every weekend).  Another thing you can do is to try to knock out as many groups before the ceremony as possible.  Even if the bride and groom aren't seeing each other beforehand, you can still do bride and her family, and groom and his family.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 15, 2011)

Shot lists are a blessing and a curse.  It's nice to have them, so that you know what they want but when the list is too long, it can be a PITA...especially if they are determined that you get every single shot on the list.

Being able to run through the list efficiently, with as few hick-ups as possible, while still being able to nail the shots and being creative...is a big part of being a wedding photographer.  As mentioned, it can really help if you have someone helping you, who is familiar with the families.  If you don't know what Aunt Milly looks like, how are you going to know where she is when it's time for her shot?  Also, have someone holding the list and checking off the shots as you get them.

Elderly members of the family are quite often a concern.  They likely can't travel or walk too far and they may not be able to stand for very long (or at all).  You need to work around these issues and it's helpful to get them done quickly, so that they aren't left standing around while you shoot other groups.  
The same is also true of small children.  You don't want them waiting around either...so getting them done sooner, rather than later, is helpful.  
As such, it's usually the best policy to get the biggest group shots done first, then whittle down your groups.  Of course, you need to identify if you can shoot the elderly and very young, then have them be done.  Sometimes this involves going back and forth between bride's & groom's family...sometimes not.  

In one sense, you kind of want to work it like an assembly line.  For example, keep the B&G in place and move the groups in and out of the picture as needed.  But on the other hand, beware of getting too complacent and loosing your creativity.  You also want to keep it fun for those involved...the B&G especially.  Because if they get bored, it will show in the photos.  

For trying to figure out how long it will take...that's something you'll figure out with experience.  Some photographers work faster than others...some groups slow you down more than others.  The location will also be a factor.  30 seconds per group is certainly possible...but with all that is going on, it's likely to take longer.  I always ask for as much time as I can get.  Three or more hours would be nice.  But of course, they may not have that much time to give you...and you can be assured that things will happen during the day and your time will get eaten away, through no fault of your own.  There's nothing wrong with finishing early...it's especially nice for the B&G to have a break before the reception.  But you really don't want to be the one responsible for them being really late....although at least half the weddings I've seen/shot have the B&G showing up at least a little late.  

Another thing to consider is the location of the shots and how far that is from the previous location.  For example, if the elderly guests are at the church, then you may want to shoot their group shots right there.  However, I really don't like shooting at the church right after the wedding, because then you have all the guests & family hanging around...usually trying to snap their own photos and generally slowing down the whole process.  I much prefer to get the B&G and anyone who has to be in the photos...off to a new location...provided that the elderly can get there.  

Once the family group shots are done...I'll send away those who aren't needed for further shots.  So shoot the old ones and young ones...then they can go.  Then get the closer family...then they can go.  Maybe then we change locations and shoot the wedding party.  Eventually it gets down to just the B&G and you can really start to get creative.  But remember that if you take too long with the (boring) group shots, you won't have time for the artistic B&G that are more fun and usually the type of shots you want in your portfolio.


----------



## Laynie (Mar 15, 2011)

I do have an assistant who will be helping me with my equipment and such throughout the day. I also have another friend who enjoys photography and has a good eye who can help me arrange people for the family shots. I asked the Bride to make her list using the names she would like me to call people. That way I can look at the list and ask for "Mary and Ben" (or whoever) to step up even if I don't know who they are. I know all the groom's family and a few of the bride's family already.

I will have the chance to photograph the wedding party and the bride and groom together earlier that afternoon at an outdoor location nearby. I plan to get as many shots as possible done then. For after the ceremony, I made myself a chart which gets the largest groups and the elderly folks finished first and moves through the rest as efficiently as possible. It will be on a clipboard so I can check off the list as I go. The reception is immediately after the ceremony at a reception hall a few miles away. I'll be squeezing these pictures into a  non-existent time frame between the two.

Mike, you bring up a good point about other people hanging around the church wanting to take their own shots. I hadn't thought about it. Since the ushers aren't in the first couple of shots, perhaps I can see  if they will help encourage people to leave the sanctuary and close the doors to minimize  some of that. I bet no matter what location I use, the people standing in the family pictures are going to want someone to snap a picture with their camera too. I don't want to have to compete for the attention of the people in the picture with a bunch of snapshooters hollering from every direction "Look over here" and "Oh, let me get another one." I'll have to give some thought to how to nip that in the bud.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Mar 16, 2011)

Laynie,
As far as the non-existant timeframe goes, you'll want to communicate very clearly with your bride about how long you will need for pictures.  Guests and family members expect everything to be right on time because "it's a wedding, and that's how things should be".  HA!  Anyway, just make sure you've clearly laid out the schedule with the bride so those family shots that she's really wanting (meaning her mom is really wanting) won't get missed because you're getting rushed into the reception by anxious family members.


----------



## Crystal (Mar 16, 2011)

Being a photographers assistant this is my job, when I saw you had 51 groups i got dizzy!! Ask the bride what is really important to her because: 
1, they don't really "want" all those group combos, most of the time they are trying to make family and friends feel special and included.
2, more family shots less bride and groom and bridal party location shots. when you explain this your list will shorten.
3, trying to get everyone to get ready for their photos is the hardest thing, people walk away, don't listen, don't want photos and are quite rude. Just do the important ones - you and the bridal party will be so stressed by the end of it, it's totally not worth it.
4, as the photographer you need to keep it relaxed and fun in order for the party to pose well and you need to be on your game -Considering this is your first wedding
If you feel you must do the 51 have your assistant set up the next group while your shooting the first then just get the bride and groom to move to the second group - this is the best system we have found that works, people can't stuff around as much.

For your next wedding consider giving out a shoot order so YOU are more in control. Good luck with it!


----------



## JimCoventry (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a list of shots that I try to get at every wedding. It's printed out as part of my contract. I give that list to the bride and tell her this:

I try to get all these shots at every wedding, but I can not guarantee all them. If there are some "must have" shots, like you know grandma is 100 years old and may not make it to your first anniversary, then we HAVE to get a shot of her and her boyfriend. Write those important shots down at the bottom of the list. 

I allow about 6 or 8 lines at the bottom of the list I try to get at every wedding... and I do get about 3 or 4 at every wedding that are those "must haves"

But I do not guarantee any on that list. Invariably - if I do tell them there is no guarantee - they come back and say why didn't you get a shot of "X" or "X2".

I am thinking about not including that list at all and just telling them I have a list in my head from shooting so many weddings, but if there are a few shots that are "must haves" let me know.

During a wedding so many things are happening and opportunities get missed for other opportunities... specially when you are shooting alone.

As to groups? Have your bride assign a "sargent at arms" who knows the people on both sides of the family. Their job will be to make sure uncle Louie is not out smoking a cigarette when he is supposed to be with his wife in a group shot at the alter.

Another thing... don't over think your work. What happens will happen. Suggestion.......

Take another more experiences shooter as an assistant - and be his or her assistant and learn.


----------



## ghache (Mar 16, 2011)

get a list, but keep it for yourself as a reminder.


----------



## ghache (Mar 16, 2011)

___ Wedding dress lying over a chair
___ Zipping up or buttoning the wedding dress
___ Mother of the bride fastening the bride's necklace 
___ The bride's garter
___ The bride's veil
___ A close up of the bride's shoes peeking out from under the dress
___ Bride looking into a mirror
___ Bride looking out window
___ Bride and bridesmaids putting on makeup 
___ Bride pinning corsage/boutonniere on mother/father 
___ Bride hugging parents
___ Bride touching up
___ Bride and parents leaving for ceremony
___ Groom tying tie
___ Groom looking into mirror
___ Bride looking out window
___ Groom pinning corsage/boutonniere on mother/father
___ Groom hugging parents
___ Bride and parents leaving for ceremony

Wedding Photography Shots At the Ceremony
___ Outside of ceremony site
___ Guests walking into ceremony site
___ Bride and father entering ceremony site
___ Parents being seated
___ Grandparents being seated
___ Maid of honor walking down the aisle
___ Bridesmaids walking down the aisle
___ Flower girl and ring bearer walking down aisle
___ Groom waiting for bride
___ Ceremony musicians
___ Officiant
___ Altar or canopy during ceremony
___ Close up of bride, just before she makes her entrance
___ Bride and father walking down aisle
___ Groom seeing bride for first time
___ The back of bride and father walking down the aisle &#8211; with the groom waiting in the distance
___ Bride's father and Bride hugging at end of aisle
___ Shot of the audience from the bride and groom's point of view
___ The unity ceremony
___ Close up of bride and groom saying the vows
___ Wide shot of bride and groom saying the vows
___ Exchanging the rings
___ Close up of hands
___ The kiss
___ Bride & Groom walking up the aisle
___ Receiving line
___ Bride & Groom outside on steps
___ Guests throwing confetti/rose petals/birdseed
___ Bride & Groom hugging guests, laughing, getting congratulations
___ Bride & Groom getting in car
___ Bride & Groom in back seat

Posed Wedding Photography Before the Reception (These can also be taken before the ceremony)
___ Bride alone (full length)
___ Bride with Maid of Honor
___ Bride with bridesmaids
___ Groom with bridesmaids
___ Bride with parents
___ Bride & Groom together
___ Bride & Groom with parents
___ Bride & Groom with families
___ Bride & Groom with entire wedding party
___ Bride & Groom with flower girl and ringbearer
___ Groom with parents
___ Groom with best man
___ Groom with groomsmen
___ Bride with groomsmen

During the Reception (to help your photographer, you may wish to list these shots in the order they will happen at your reception)
___ Outside of reception site
___ Bride & Groom arriving
___ Bride & Groom greeting guests
___ Table centerpieces
___ Table setting
___ Bride & Groom's table (head table)
___ Musicians or DJ
___ Guest book
___ Place card table
___ Closeup of bride and groom's place card
___ Wedding cake
___ Groom's cake
___ Gift table
___ Decorations (specify which _________________________)
___ A shot of bride & groom with guests at each table
___ Bride with college alums
___ Groom with college alums
___ The buffet or, if having table service, a dinner serving
___ Bride & Groom's first dance
___ Bride & Father dancing
___ Groom & Mother dancing
___ Guests dancing
___ Bride & Groom cutting the cake
___ Bride & Groom feeding each other cake
___ Toasts (specify who is giving them: ____________________)
___ Bride & Groom drinking champagne
___ Signing the marriage license
___ Bride throwing bouquet
___ Groom retrieving garter
___ Groom tossing garter
___ Garter/Bouquet dance
___ The getaway car
___ Bride & Groom leaving party
___ Bride & Groom driving away


----------



## ghache (Mar 16, 2011)

From this list you can let your creativity go all depending on location and the evenements but its a pretty good base.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 16, 2011)

> Mike, you bring up a good point about other people hanging around the church wanting to take their own shots. I hadn't thought about it. Since the ushers aren't in the first couple of shots, perhaps I can see if they will help encourage people to leave the sanctuary and close the doors to minimize some of that. I bet no matter what location I use, the people standing in the family pictures are going to want someone to snap a picture with their camera too. I don't want to have to compete for the attention of the people in the picture with a bunch of snapshooters hollering from every direction "Look over here" and "Oh, let me get another one." I'll have to give some thought to how to nip that in the bud.


Like many photographers, I have a clause in my contract that says that I'm to be the only photographer...the only one taking photos.  Of course, that really isn't practical and I don't plan on having to enforce it...but I consider it the ace up my sleeve in the event that it does get out of hand with other people trying to shoot photos.  I also use it as a point of discussion when doing the initial consult with the B&G.  I explain to them that the quality of the photos relies on their cooperation and that means everyone in the group, paying attention to me, and not their aunt with the P&S behind my shoulder.  

So during the shoot, it is important to be able to have/use a commanding presence.  You don't want to be a quite mouse asking for people attention, you have to command their attention...especially if you are trying to run though 51 group shots.  More than anything, this has lead to many wedding photographers coming off as 'jerks'*.  So when possible, I try to encourage the B&G to be the ones to take charge of their unruly family members.  It's usually enough to have them announce "We're paying him a lot of money, let him take the photos".  
* Of course, it used to be much more common that the photographer made the bulk of their money on print & re-print sales.  So they had to protect their income by not letting other people snap photos.  These days, the B&G often get digital files and pay more upfront...so the photographer isn't put into a position where they have to stop other people taking photos.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 16, 2011)

I assume you are speaking of formal photography and not "bride walking down the aisle" stuff.

After many years, this is what I've come up with. It's short and sweet after you do it a few times. I can get each section done in no more that 30 minutes.

I start with the groom as the bride is probably still getting ready:

Groom and Groomsparty
Groom and Groomsmen
Groom and Each Groomsmen (I line them up on the side and call them in one by one. It's really quick)
Groom and Ushers
Groom and Ringbearers
Groom alone
Groom with immediate family
Groom with parents


Then repeat with bride


Ceremony

Afterwards:

B&G with Officiant
B&G with Brides Extended Family
B&G with Brides Immediate Family
B&G with Brides Mom and Dad

B&G with Brides Mom and Dad and Grooms Mom and Dad
B&G with Grooms Mom and Dad
B&G with Grooms Immediate Family
B&G with Groom's extended family

B&G with full Wedding Party

B&G

If time, you might add, Bride with Groomsmen, Groom with Bridesmaids BEFORE the wedding.

I admit to being a bigtime traffic cop during these photos, and the brides are always thankful I am moving things along. I don't mind if others are taking photos as long as they don't impede the work I'm doing, but I have no problem telling people I need to move on to the next group or to move out of my camera's view. I keep reinforcing that I am trying to get everyone to the party, and that they will have lots of time with the B&G at the recepion to take photos.

The only thing I disagree with about Big Mike's post is that I think our couples don't want to deal with making people act right on the day of their wedding. They have enough stress already. You don't have to be a mean photographer to take control. Just use your big girl/boy voice and start calling people up for the photo and nicely ask others to refrain from getting in your way with an explaination that you are trying to get everyone to the party as fast as possible.

Hope these help!


----------



## Samerr9 (Mar 16, 2011)

I found this earlier.. I didn't do any weddings yet.. Hope it helps


----------



## bennielou (Mar 16, 2011)

Big Mike also addressed time issues and elderly members. These are things you really HAVE to consider.

When I talk to the B&G about photos I tell them 5 minutes per each set up. 10 minutes plus travel time if I move lights.

I once did a wedding where a bride gave me a 5 page list of formal photos. I would have had to slingshot grandma into the shot with my 20 seconds per photo average her and her newbie wedding coordinator came up with. I explained it to her and she was cool.

You'd be surprised how a firm hand a client information before the fact will save your life in these situations.  You just need to tell them how much time thier requests will take and offer comprises at the reception.

It's amazing how short that after ceremony shot list gets when you tell them that 50 set ups is equal to 2 hours.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 16, 2011)

Also, besides the obvious stuff, you want to take a shot of the dress, the shoes, the jewlery.  If you are doing albums, you also want to include the groom putting on his jacket, being pinned and that sort of thing.
Ring shots.  Details.  (You never know if grandma made the centerpieces).
The couple after the hoopla.  When they have had time to relax.  When the dance floor opens, steal them away for 10 minutes.  You will both be happy you did.


----------



## James Taylor (Mar 20, 2011)

Fifty-one groups! That's an impressive challenge!

I think the most important thing here is to manage your client's expectations. Tell them you will give them anything they want, but there's going to be a time cost - I can see 51 groups easily taking two hours to shoot. Give yourself wiggle room there, and tell her as much - if all those formals are that important to her, then by all means, let her and her coordinator block off two hours for formals after the ceremony.

I'd encourage her to do one big group picture, then spend more time doing higher-quality photos of far fewer groups. But again, the final call is hers - just make sure she knows the consequences.

Definitely have an assistant for this big a set of people. I always work with a second shooter, but I enlist the bride's mother for help in getting all the groups together. They consistently are happy to help and can be more direct in keeping things moving along.

I always have family members taking snapshots while I'm shooting formals - I just make sure to command the attention of the group, and let them know that despite the other cameras, all eyes should be on me. "The family has invested good money in my being here, and I want to make the best photos I can for them; I'll need your help to do that." Give your subjects a sense of purpose here and they'll keep their eyes on your camera. If other people try to start taking over your shoot by getting the group's attention, let them know gently that you have to be efficient in getting these photos done, and that other shooters are welcome to reassemble the groups when you're done. The bride or bride's mother will squash that real fast.

Be playful and joke around with the family. Of course be thoughtful to the elderly and try to get all their photos done first - let the groups know this is your plan, and they'll be patient.

Good luck on your first wedding! Have backup gear handy and drink plenty of water!


----------



## Laynie (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sorry I hadn't kept up with all the great comments on here. My internet went down and I wasn't able to get online anywhere for several days. The wedding was Sunday. There were plenty of glitches, but the family pictures went terrific. When I said 51 groups, I should have been more clear. There were 51 groupings, different combinations of people. 

I had the entire wedding party, bride, and groom at my disposal for a couple of hours prior to the wedding, so we got about half of the photo list out of the way, as well as the couple's shots, getting ready, decorative/personal items, shots of the groom, etc. Between ceremony and reception, I didn't have to use my chart at all. The bride and maid of honor really took charge of getting everyone organized. For such a large, boisterous (often scattered) family, I was amazed at how smooth and quick they got themselves grouped perfectly for each shot. The bride saw the need to be mindful of the elderly family members and  cut it down to just one group photo of all the grandparents with the  bride and groom instead of 8 separate photos. We cut it down from 51 to about 20 between ceremony and reception. We got all the pics done and were completely out of the church in less than 15 minutes.

I didn't have a shot list written out for the rest of the day. Some of the lists y'all outlined were helpful and comprehensive, but would have overwhelmed me to the point of incapacitation had I tried to follow them to the letter. My policy was more like "shoot everything in sight just to be safe." It worked. I had certain shots in mind to pay special attention to, but the list I had been concerned about was just the family groups. The whole thing went well, with the exception of the sanctuary lighting. I practiced ahead of time and would have been fine if the groom hadn't decided at the last minute to do the ceremony with all the lights off except one stage light. And there was the random event of someone running into me and knocking me completely off my feet right as the preacher said "kiss the bride." Other than that, terrific event!


----------



## Dajuan (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm glad this went well for you!  It's nice that the bride & MoH took the lead in gathering everyone.  I typically ask the bride to assign a cousin or friend who already knows all the family & friends who are desired for the various groupings.  

That last minute change in lighting can catch you by surprise, but over time you'll know how to make the proper adjustments (glass choices, ISO and shutter speed choices).  I'm glad you had fun!


----------



## James Taylor (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha! Trial by fire, Laynie - that's a great story, and sounds like great results for your clients. Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------

